# the worlds first pokemon cubing song



## Brian (Aug 12, 2010)

created and written by yours truly

I wanna be the very best
Like no one ever was

To solve them is my real test
To lube them is my cause

I will travel across the land
Searching far and wide
Teach cubing to understand
The power that's inside

Rubik’s cubes!

Got to solve 'em all--

It's you and me
I know it's my destiny

Rubik’s cubes!

Ooooh, you're my best friend
In a world we must solve 
Rubik’s cubes!
Got to solve 'em all--


Our hearts so true
Our courage will lead us through
You teach me and I'll teach you

Rubik’s cubes!

Got to solve 'em all!
Got to solve 'em all!

Yeeaa.
Every challenge along the way
With courage I can face
I will battle everyday
To claim my rightful place
Come with me the time is right
There's no better team
Arm in arm we'll win the race
It's always been our dream.

Chorus.


Rubik’s cubes!


----------



## Olji (Aug 12, 2010)

wut, nice song


----------



## Samania (Aug 12, 2010)

This calls for a MUUUSSIIICC VIDDEEOOO.

Nice work on the song by the way. I got it stuck in my head already.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Aug 12, 2010)

You would, Brian.


----------



## (X) (Aug 12, 2010)

"Ooooh, you're my best friend
In a world we must solve"

ehhmm...


----------



## Anthony (Aug 12, 2010)

lol, Brian. Have you been cubing at all since you got back? 
I expect you to be sub-20 by the time I get back from TOS this weekend. ;D


----------



## Brian (Aug 12, 2010)

*i have been practicing but im not that fast yet*

:fp dont be mad


----------



## Anthony (Aug 12, 2010)

lol, get those OLLs down.


----------



## palmcubes (Aug 12, 2010)

you got it stuck in my head


----------



## ZamHalen (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow.....
Can you write the theme for a new show I'm making? It's sure to be a hit.
(Title in spoiler)


Spoiler



Battling Spin Tops Involving a Children's Card Game and Fighting Animals Without Being Arrested For Animal Cruelty


JK


----------



## Brian (Aug 13, 2010)

i would love to do that


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 13, 2010)

WC2011 flashmob.


----------



## ianini (Aug 13, 2010)

(X) said:


> "Ooooh, you're my best friend
> In a world we must solve"
> 
> ehhmm...



I was just thinking that. you need a two syllable word to make it flow and sound nice.


----------



## shelley (Aug 13, 2010)

The syllable counting problem can be solved by inserting a "that", but that doesn't fix the rhyming problem.

Also, simply replacing a few words in a song does not a great parody make. Most of the song is identical to the original. For inspiration, look up the POWERTHIRST cubing parody.


----------



## Olji (Aug 13, 2010)

why not change 
"In a world we must solve"
to
"in a world of solving trend" ("solving" can be replaced by "cubing" if that sounds better)


----------



## JeffDelucia (Aug 13, 2010)

how about:

ooh you're my best friend

in a world in which we solve?


----------



## Olji (Aug 13, 2010)

Oljibe said:


> why not change
> "In a world we must solve"
> to
> "in a world of solving trend" ("solving" can be replaced by "cubing" if that sounds better)



came up with a better now 
"we're solving 'til the end"


----------



## Logan (Aug 13, 2010)

Oljibe said:


> Oljibe said:
> 
> 
> > why not change
> ...



I like that.

edit:


shelley said:


> The syllable counting problem can be solved by inserting a "that", but that doesn't fix the rhyming problem.
> 
> Also, simply replacing a few words in a song does not a great parody make. Most of the song is identical to the original. For inspiration, look up the *POWERTHIRST cubing parody*.




Didn't Andrew and Michael make that? I cant seem to find it.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 14, 2010)

shelley said:


> The syllable counting problem can be solved by inserting a "that", but that doesn't fix the rhyming problem.
> 
> Also, simply replacing a few words in a song does not a great parody make. Most of the song is identical to the original. For inspiration, look up the *POWERTHIRST cubing parody*.




Didn't Andrew and Michael make that? I cant seem to find it.[/QUOTE]

It was actually an idea that I wanted to put onto CubeCast. I'm still debating on whether to do it or not.


----------



## Logan (Aug 14, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



Do eet! gogogo


----------



## Systemdertoten (Aug 14, 2010)

DIS SONG NEEDZ *MOAR COWBELL*


----------



## Brian (Aug 22, 2010)

this call for arnaud, it will be more popular than sexy move


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 22, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > The syllable counting problem can be solved by inserting a "that", but that doesn't fix the rhyming problem.
> ...



It was actually an idea that I wanted to put onto CubeCast. I'm still debating on whether to do it or not.[/quote]

Do it!
http://pastebin.ca/970786


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 22, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> http://pastebin.ca/970786





> When god gives you F-perms you FIND A NEW GOD!


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 23, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > http://pastebin.ca/970786
> ...



Fixed


----------

